# Method Overloading SOAP-Schnittstelle



## Wiplash4 (21. Aug 2021)

[CODE lang="java" title="SOAP-Schnittstelle" highlight="9, 17"]  Class1 extends BaseClass
  Class2 extends BaseClass

  import javax.jws.*;

  @Override
  @WebMethod(operationName = "Hello1")
  @WebResult(name = "Greeting1")
  public Greeting1 greeting(@WebParam(name = "param") Class1 param, @WebParam(name = "name") String name)
  {
    return new Greeting1();
  }

  @Override
  @WebMethod(operationName = "Hello2")
  @WebResult(name = "Greeting2")
  public Greeting2 greeting(@WebParam(name = "param") Class2 param, @WebParam(name = "name") String name)
  {
    return new Greeting2();
  }[/CODE]

Der obige Code sollte ein WebInterface definieren. Ich bestand darauf, dass es ueberladen wird, denn ich wollte das Interface vereinfachen. Es funktioniert aber leider nicht, denn der Request laeuft auf einmal ins leere und liefert keine Antwort. Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht oder funktioniert das generell nicht?


----------



## LimDul (21. Aug 2021)

Nein, das geht nicht: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ement-method-overloading-in-web-service-class

Es müsste aber gehen default-Werte zu definieren für Parameter


----------



## Wiplash4 (21. Aug 2021)

Auch wenn der operationName unterschiedlich ist, naemlich "Hello1" und "Hello2"? Das war mir naemlich nicht klar.


----------

